# مشاريع قمتم بتنفيذها



## م . أبو بكر (13 مايو 2006)

يختص هذا الموضوع بعرض مشاريع قمتَم بتنفيذها أو الإشراف عليها أو دراستها أو اطلعت على تفاصيلها .. مع إرفاق صور تنفيذ أو مخططات لعرض المسائل التي تعرضت إليها .. و شرح موجز عن مراحل المشروع .

شاركنا بخبرتك حتى تعمنا الفائدة .

و هذه باقة من مشاريع قمت بتنفيذها ..

دراسة كاملة لمشروع مبنى كلية الصيدلة بحلب

مراحل تنفيذ مشروع قصر الطلائع

مراحل تنفيذ خزان عالي

م . أبو بكر

ملاحظة : نقوم بشكل دوري بحذف مشاركات الشكر في هذا الموضوع .. مع التقدير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 يونيو 2006)

دراسة كاملة لمشروع مبنى كلية الصيدلة جامعة حلب - الكتلة NR 31 - 32 .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 يونيو 2006)

حرصاً على حسن متابعة المشروع ..
هذا موضوع تنفيذ مشروع قصر الطلائع .

مراحل تنفيذ مشروع قصر الطلائع

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 يونيو 2006)

حرصاً على حسن متابعة المشروع ..
هذا موضوع تنفيذ مراحل تنفيذ خزان عالي .

مراحل تنفيذ خزان عالي

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع حقيقي للزميل eng.emili2k5*

الرسومات الإنشائية و التحليل على الساب لمشروع حقيقي تقديم الأخ المهندس : eng.emili2k5 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9976


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*مسجد الراحجي في القصيم - إشراف الأخ سيف الدين مرزوق*

صور مسجد الراجحي في القصيم - بريدة .. من إرشاف أخينا المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29100

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*دراسة و تنفيذ مسجد انس بن مالك و مسجد الفرقان في سوريا - حماه .*

المرفقات الثلاثة الأولى تتضمن المخططات الانشائية لمشروع مسجد أنس بن مالك الذي قام بعونه تعالى بدراسته الانشائية و تجهيز مخططاته الأخ المهندس Tayseer

كما أرفق لنا المهندس تيسير في المرفق الرابع الدراسة المعمارية لمسجد الفرقان في سوريا - حماه للأخ tayseer
المسجد يقع في حي البعث من الجهة الغربية خلف مدرسة السواقة القديمة .

و قد تم بعونه تعالى تنفيذ المرحلة الأولى ( كونه يقسم بثلاث فواصل تمدد طولية و فاصل عرضي )
أي التنفيذ سيكون على ست مراحل
و العمل جاري الأن على تنفيذ المرحلة الثانية 

قام بالدراسة المعمارية : م . فادي بظ 
م . رضوان دهيمش 

قام بالدراسة الانشائية م . تيسير الشامي 
م . محمد العظم 
قام بالاشراف على التنفيذ : م . مصطفى عليوي

و سيحمل الأخ Tayseer على الموقع صور للتنفيذ ( للمرحلة الأولى من مسجد الفرقان ) حالما يصل إليها.


----------



## المجاز (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء اخباري عن كيفية ارفاق المشاريع هنا لاني لا اعلم كيف افعل ذلك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي المجاز ..
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
في كل موضوع جديد أو تعقيب جديد يمكنك إضافة مرفق إلى المنتدى من خلال زر موجود أسفل المشاركة ( إرفاق الملفات ) و الملفات الممكن إرفاقها موجود امتدادها جانب العنوان بمعنى لا يمكنك إرفاق جميع أنواع الملفات بل الموجود لاحقاتها فقط.

لكن يمكنك طبعاً ضغط أي ملف على برنامج winzip أو winrar و إرفاقه مضغوطاً لأن المنتدى يقبل ذلك .

مع التحية ..

ملاحظة سيتم حذف هذه المشاركة بعد بضعة أيام للحافظ على أصل الموضوع .

ننتظر مشاركاتك باهتمام .

مع الاحترام 

م . أبو بكر


----------



## AMSE (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاريع متميزه.......
مشكور.


----------



## barca2007 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشاريعكم ممتازة جدا جدا


----------



## sabsaby (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*معمل اسمنت ايراني*

انا م. محمد سبسبي مهندس ميكانيك عملت في مجال تجهيز معمل الإسمنت الإيراني في حماه في سوريا في قسم الإنشاءات المعدنية لمدة 6 أشهر هل بالإمكان المشاركة في ذلك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

أستاذ محمد .. على عيني الحموية .. ..

طبعاً بإمكانك إضافة خبرتك من معمل الاسمنت الجديد في حماه ..
أدرج الفكرة في موضوع مستق و سأقوم بإدراج رابطها هنا ..

افتح موضوع جديد .. أعطنا المعلومات التي تراها مهمة .. مع الصور إن أمكن .

أدعو لك بالتوفيق .

أخوك أبو بكر من حماه أيضاً .


----------



## descovery_2000 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا قمت بتنفيذ مشروع مداس ثانوية وابتدائية وقد رفعتها (مخططاتها ) في احد المنتديات
ولحد الان مستمر في التنفيذ
سابقا (مسبح اولمبي نموذجي , محطة ضخ ماء احواض ترسيب واحواض ترشيح سابقا )


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي descovery ممكن تعطينا رابط المنتدى الذي رفعت له و نحن نهتم بالباقي .

أخوك / أبو بكر


----------



## descovery_2000 (3 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز ابو بكر
الرابط هو في منتدى الهندسة-نت
وان شاء الله سارفعة الى الملتقى عن قريب


----------



## descovery_2000 (3 فبراير 2007)

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/show...7%E3%ED%E3+%DF%C7%E3%E1%C9+%E1%E3%CF%D1%D3%C9 
هذا الرابط
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (10 فبراير 2007)

تحباتي للمشرفين
لماذا تم حذف مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
هل كان فيها ما يخالف نظام المنتدى!


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

الأستاذ مهندس ابن غزال ..

تحية طيبة ..

نحن نشكر لك مشاركتك و نعتز بها .. و إن كان لك عتب فحقك عندنا محفوظ ..

لكنني أحب أن أبين أنني في المشاركة الأولى في هذا الموضوع نوهت باللون الأحمر إلى أنه سيتم بشكل دوري حذف مشاركات الإطراء و الشكر .. ليس تقليلاً منها و لكن حتى لا يمتلئ الموضوع بكلمات الشكر و تضيع الفائدة العلمية منه ..

على ذلك فنحن نبقي المشاركات التي تتضمن الإطراء و الشكر لبضعة اسابيع ليقرأها من يهتم ثم نقوم بحذفها للمحافظة على الموضوع في صورته العلمية ...

أكرر شكري و امتناني ..

أخوك .. م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أجدد تحياتي للأساتذة المشرفين وأقدر اهتمامهم..
كنت أوردت في مشاركتي صور لأعمال تنفيذ عبارة تصريف سيول وإتماماً للفائدة هأنذا أرفق مقطع العبارة وعبارات أخرى بأبعاد مختلفة عسى أن تكون فيها الفائدة..

وأرحب بأي استفسار عن منشآت البنى التحتية,,,,,


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 فبراير 2007)

بوركت يمينك أستاذ ( مهندس ابن غزال ) .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## jamalq2006 (11 فبراير 2007)

المخططات الانشائية وملف ال Sap2000 لمشروع قاعة الرياضية
اقدم لكم اعزائي المهندسين الافاضل ملفات المخططات الانشائية وملف التحليل الانشائي المعمول على Sap2000 لهذا المشروع المتميز وهو عبارة عن قاعة رياضية بطول 42 متر وعرض 32 متر من الخرسانة المسلحة
المشروع مؤلف من مبنى التسوية والمدرج والقاعة الرياضية وقد تم تصميم السقف بشكل قببي بسماكة تتراوح من 8 - 20 سم مع الحد الادنى من التسليح الانشائي
تم تنفيذ المشروع في مدينة رام الله في فلسطين 

المساحة : 42 *32 متر مربع
السقف: Shell Roof
الروابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/15933521/FRG-STR-13-10-2004.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15933688/model05.zip


----------



## م. منى (5 مارس 2007)

سلام عليكم 
ممكن م. ابو بكر طلب صغير 
انا بعمل بحث عن المنشات الهيكلية 
والبحث عبارة عن صور وليس مادة علمية 
وانا مش لاقية صور متتالية للانشاء الهيكلى 
ارجو من سيادتك 
لو عندك هذه الصور ان ترفقها هنا 
ارجوك بالله عليك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 مارس 2007)

> ارجوك بالله عليك



رجاء بالله لا استطيع إلا ان ألبيه .
سأبحث لك بكل أمانة عن مجموعة صور متسلسلة لبناء قمنا بتنفيذه .. أتمنى أن اجدها .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاريع القيمة


----------



## Bright (15 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## mmn (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي م أبو بكر لقد قمت بالإشراف على مواقع كلية طب الأسنان في جامعة تكريت و مختبرات و مكتبة الصيدلة لنفس الجامعة و لكن كيف يمكنني إرسال الصور و بعض المعلومات عن هذه المشاريع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mmn (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي م أبو بكر لقد قمت بالإشراف على مواقع كلية طب الأسنان في جامعة تكريت و مختبرات و مكتبة الصيدلة لنفس الجامعة و لكن كيف يمكنني إرسال الصور و بعض المعلومات عن هذه المشاريع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 مارس 2007)

> السلام عليكم أخي م أبو بكر لقد قمت بالإشراف على مواقع كلية طب الأسنان في جامعة تكريت و مختبرات و مكتبة الصيدلة لنفس الجامعة و لكن كيف يمكنني إرسال الصور و بعض المعلومات عن هذه المشاريع و لكم جزيل الشكر



أفتح موضوعاً جديداً و اكتب فيه تعليقاتك و أدرج الصور الموجودة على جهازك من أوامر رفع الصور الموجودة في المشاركات .
يمكنك رفع الملفات من مركز رفع الملفات رابطه في أعلى الصفحة باللون الأحمر .
راسلني برابط لاموضوع لأشيفه هنا بين المشاريع التي قام الأعضاء بتنفيذها .

أخوك : م . أبو بكر


----------



## mmn (29 مارس 2007)

*بعض الصور و تقرير عن مشروع كلية طب الأسنان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أود منذ زمن سابق أن اشترك أو أعطي شيئا بسيطا لزملائي و أخوتي في الله و لكني لم أعرف كيف أرفع الملفات إلا أن علمني أخي العزيز المهندس أبو بكر كيفية رفعها إلى الموقع و أعتذر عن هذه المشاركة البسيطة و لكني سوف أعد لكم معلومات و بعض الصور الجديدة للمشروع خدمة لجميع المهندسين (( مازال الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون أخيه ))


----------



## MUAWIYAH MADADHA (29 مارس 2007)

ابحث عن تصميم منزل بالحسابات


----------



## ahmed_reffat20004 (29 مارس 2007)

ارجو مساعدتى فى مشروع اساسات عشان المشروع


----------



## mmn (30 مارس 2007)

*خريطة منزل*

إلى أخواني الذين طلبوا تصميم منزل بالحسابات . تتوفر لي حاليا مخططات لمنازل و لكن لا توجد الحسابات معها


----------



## gh_abosafi (30 مارس 2007)

مبنى ستيل عبارة عن مجموعة مكاتب


----------



## MUAWIYAH MADADHA (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ، هل لديكم مخططات لبناء منزل مساحته حوالي 240 م2 بحيث يكون طابقين ( طابق ونصف ) مع الشكر


----------



## ادم المصرى (3 أبريل 2007)

دراسة و تنفيذ مسجد انس بن مالك و مسجد الفرقان في سوريا - حماه . 
هذه الملفات غير موجودة ماذا أفعل


----------



## صديق احمد صديق (4 أبريل 2007)

مشاريعكم ممتازة نرجو المذيد


----------



## Salam80 (4 أبريل 2007)

مشاريع مفيدة جداً و إلى الأمام


----------



## نظمي (22 أبريل 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*

شكرااااااااااااااا اخي وبارك الله غيك
وخليك معنا في كل جدديديديديديديديد

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
خليك علي تواصل وشرفنا في كل جديد


----------



## abnrawaha (2 مايو 2007)

الرجاء من الاخوه المهندسون لوحات انشائيه لاى منزل توضح القواعد والشدادت والسملات ومقاطع توضح التفصيلات


----------



## م . أبو بكر (3 مايو 2007)

> الرجاء من الاخوه المهندسون لوحات انشائيه لاى منزل توضح القواعد والشدادت والسملات ومقاطع توضح التفصيلات



أدرجنا في مقدمة هذا الموضوع رابط لموضوع يتضمن دراسة و مخططات مينى ضخم لكلية الصيدلة بجامعة حلب - سوريا .. أرجو أن تستفيد منه .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## bahaa1eg (9 مايو 2007)

*شاركوني الرأي في ترميم هذا المبنى*

bahaa1eg***********في مدينتي سقط مبنى 6ادوار وتضرر من جراء سقوطه المبنى المجاور وهو حوائط حاملة
واوكل الى مكتبي ترميمه وشرعنا اليكم مراحل التنفيذ علماا باننا لم ننتهي بعد


----------



## a.m (9 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم المهندس  ابو بكر 

بارك الله فيك و مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع القيم 

و اقدم اعتزاري لتأخر مشاركتي معكم فيه 

و احب مشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع من خلال هذا الرابط و هو لمشروع اقوم بتنفيذه حاليا و ذلك بعد الاذن

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=52227

و دمتم جميعا بكل خير​*


----------



## مهندسة معمرة (10 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااجزيلالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## mazinar2003 (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اقوم حاليا بادارة مشروع (مدير مشروع) مجمع صناعي عبارة عن تسعة عشر مصنع بمساحة اجمالية مئة وخمسين الف متر مربع 
في هذا المشروع تقريبا جميع تطبيقات الهندسة المدنية منشأة حديدية steel structures , مخازن تبريد cooled stores , خزانات ارضية under ground water tanks, انظمة تبريد ومكافحة حريق وانظمة الحماية الامنية واعمال تبريد نموذجية وانهاءات بمستويات متعددة من النوعية واعمال الطرق والرصف ,الاعمال الصحية وشبكات الصرف الصحية , شبكة صرف مياه الامطار,محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي واستخدامها في الري والسقي 
ولا زال المشروع قائم وان شاء الله ينتهي مع نهاية العام الجاري 

اذا اي سوال يتعلق بهذه الامور نحن بخدمتكم

والسلام عليكم


المهندس
مازن الطائي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 مايو 2007)

في هذا المشروع تقريبا جميع تطبيقات الهندسة المدنية 

أخي الكريم .. أدرج لنا موضوعاً مستقلاً تفصل فيه الشرح عن مشروعك و سنتشرف فإضافة رابطه إلى هذا الموضوع .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## mazinar2003 (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

كما وضحت سابقا في المشروع الذي اقوم به حاليا العديد من التطبيقات ساحاول ان استعرضها بالتتابع حسب الوقت المتاح لي 

الخزانات الارضية under ground water tanks

بعد تحديد مكان ومنسوب وعمق الخزان الارضي يتم الحفر الى المناسيب المقررة ثم يتم التسوية leveling والحدل compsction في حال ان التربة غير قوية يتم استبدال الجزء الاعلى وهو الجزء الذي يقع تحت الخزان مباشرة بتربة اخرى road base بعد عملية الcompaction يفرش طبقة من البوليثين polythen sheet guage 1000 سمك حوالي 1ملم

تصب بعد ذلك طبقة النظافة pcc بسمك 10 سم وبابعاد تساوي ابعاد الخزان + 70 سم 

بعدها يتم بناء جدار من الطابوق سمك 20 سم (ابعاد الجدران من الداخل هي ابعاد الخزان الارضي الخارجية مضافا لها سمك البلاستر والعزل الداخلي water proofing والتي تساوي تقريبا 5سم 

بعدها يتم عمل البلاستر الداخلي للجدران الطابوق ومن ثم المباشرة بعمل العزل 

يتكون العزل من طبقتين على الاقل من مادة قيرية bitumin materials 
طبقتين من الواح العزل القيرية ذات سمك لا يقل عن 4 ملم 4mm membrine 
طبقة واحدة من الواح الحماية protection boards ذات سمك 5 ملم
اما بالنسبة لارضية الخزان يتم اضافة طبقة كونكريت بسمك 5 سم على الاقل لغرض حماية العزل من الضرر اثناء عمل حديد التسليح

بعد انتهاء اعمال العزل والتي هي الفقرة الاهم من اعمال الخزانات الارضية حيث انها الضمان الوحيد ضد تسرب المياه ان حصلت سيما وان الخزان تحت الارض لا يمكن رؤية اي اضرار قد تحصل مستقبلا وكذلك في حال كون الخزان مجاور الى بنايات او تحتها فان يزداد اهمية لما لاي تسرب من مخاطر في حدوث نزول في التربة المجاورة.

بعد ذلك يتم المباشرة باعمال الحديد للقاعدة slab وحديد daweld over laping للجدران

واهم شي قبل الصب هو وضع مانع التسرب water stopper الذي يجب وضعه وعمله بصورة صحيحة حيث يجب ان يكون في منتصف الجدران وان يكون نصفه مدفون في المرحلة الاولى من الصب (مع القاعدة) والنصف الاعلى يكون مع الجدار (ارتفاع مانع التسرب حوالي 25 سم)

بعد ذلك يتم صب الارضية (في بعض الاحيان تضاف مضافات كيمياوية لتقليل مسامية الكونكريت )

كذلك في حال ان الخزان كبير او الجدران مرتفعة يمكن صب الجدران على مرحلتين يراعى فيها وضع water stopper بين كل مرحلتين مختلفتين من الصب

مرفق صور للخزانات التي نقوم بتنفيذها


----------



## عبد الوارث (18 مايو 2007)

*اخطاء الكود*

يا شباب بدي اطلب منكم طلب انو نشتغل على موضوع اصدار كود عربي موحد
بكفينا هدر وافكار خاطئة
واول شي بدنا من حضراتكم انو اي غلط بتشوفوه باي كود تنبهوا عنه والكم الاجر و الثواب
:77:


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (19 مايو 2007)

م. ابو بكر مساء الخير
انا في امس الحاج الى تسليح مسجد الا ان الروابط في هذا المسجدانس بن ماللك لا تعمل
ارجو اعادة تنزيلها ان امكن ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حمزة جليل (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا احد طلبة الدراسات العليا .... هل ممكن مساعدة بتقديم بحث عن تصميم البلاطات القشرية


----------



## صلاحالدين (4 يونيو 2007)

جيد جدا على المشاريع واتمنى لك النجاح مستقبلا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 يونيو 2007)

*مشروع مدرسة مميزة*

مشروع مدرسة مميزة ( تصميم - رسومات - كميات ) 

من تقديم الأخ صلاحالدين .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## F_A (8 يوليو 2007)

hglahvdu hglvtrm [d]m


----------



## eng-hym (8 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراجزيلااا ومشاريعكم جميله جدا وممتازه 
جزاكم الله خيراا
اذا كان بالامكان اي معلومات عن مشروع دار للنشر والطباعه 
وانا شاكره لكم جداااااا


----------



## سمة الحياة (9 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء اللة كل هذة المشاريع ممتازة انا طالب حديث التخرج واتمنى ان اقوم بعمل مشاريع متميزة مثل هذة المشاريع وفققم اللة الى ما فية الخير دائما


----------



## اخت المحبه (10 يوليو 2007)

ممتاز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابواحمد اليمني (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على كل ماقدمتوة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## فواز العنسي (31 يوليو 2007)

هذه بداية جيدة


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. اريد المشاركة ولكن لا اعرف كيف اقوم بارسال المعلومات
اطلب المشورة


----------



## ابو يامين (30 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرالكم


----------



## انور باشا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot but hoe to upload my project


----------



## 7oot (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور حبيبي على الموضوع الحلو ياحلو


----------



## arabarch (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله 

www.designcelebrity.com
latest and finest in design


----------



## mohsen16 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## حسين احمد9 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز ابو بكر جزاك الله خيرا ولكن يا حبذا يا حبذا لو تم ارفاق الصور بشكل منفصل بحيث نستطيع تكبيرها ومعاينة ما خفى عنا فى حجمها الصغير .. ويا حبذا لو كانت هناك صورة لتسليح حلة الخزان وطريقة تحميل البلاطة على الاعمدة ..( ولا كده بنتقل عليك ) .... جعل الله هذا الخزان فى ميزان حسناتك .. امين


----------



## gatozo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Aboudy (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير....وجزاكم الله خيرا على كل هذا المجهود الذي تبذلوه
وأعانكم الله دائما على تقديم كل ماهو مفيد
أود أن أطلب من الأخ descoveryمساعدتي ,فأنا بحاجة ماسة لمخطط مدرسة,أرجو الرد بسرعة شاكرا لك تعاونك........أخوكم عبد


----------



## مزيان (14 أكتوبر 2007)

أغيثوني أنا مهندس سأتخرج في هده السنة وأأبحث عن مخططات العمارة دات 9أو10 طوابق


----------



## هيثم الزنطاوى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

حد عنده مخططات تفصيليه لسقف Space Truss
ومشكورين يا جماعة


----------



## إبن الشيخ (16 أكتوبر 2007)

تصاميم روعة


----------



## اهم جاد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشروع برج المطوع بالرياض*

مشروع برج المطوع بالرياض
طريق الملك فهد
العبد الفقير الي الله مدير المشروع
المبني علي مساحة 6300 متر مسطح


----------



## اهم جاد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*برج المطوع بالرياض*

:73: مشروع برج المطوع بالرياض
طريق الملك فهد
العبد الفقير الي الله مدير المشروع
المبني علي مساحة 6300 متر مسطح
مكون من قبوين 
طابق ارضي
ميزانين
طابق اول
ثلاثة طوابق متكررة
سطح
السلالم علي شكل اسطوانة
تم الانتهاء من المشروع في 26 شهر (تسليم مفتاح )


http://www.2shared.com/file/2404168/f1c7becc/Architecture.html

http://www.2shared.com/file/2403925/78de6e74/Structure.html


----------



## المهندس طريف (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا قمت بتنفيذ بنايه مكونه من سرداب +ارضي +16 طابق . في دبي-البرشا 
انشاءالله سوف ازودكم بالتفاصيل مع الصور 
اخوكم المهندس طريف


----------



## م.ايمن حسام (25 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس طريف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا قمت بتنفيذ بنايه مكونه من سرداب +ارضي +16 طابق . في دبي-البرشا
> انشاءالله سوف ازودكم بالتفاصيل مع الصور
> اخوكم المهندس طريف


 

في الانتظار أخي ....


----------



## الحميدي76 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مكتبة الكويت الوطنية(صيانة)
بيت ديكسون
المرسم الحر
التراث العربي


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس طه كامل (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ابوبكر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لدي موضوع حول معالجة النفايات واستغلالها في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ولكني لا اعرف كيف ارسله لكم لتقييمه ارجو المساعدة . مع التقدير


----------



## حسنكو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين على المشاريع واتمنى المزيد من المشاريع المتخصصة


----------



## حسنكو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*اقتراحاتكم ......... ايها المهندسون الكرام ........ للضرورة*

انا مهندس مدني تخرجت من الجامعة الاسلامية - غزة - فلسطين وتقدمت لبرنامج الماجستير ولكن 

محتار في اتخاذ القرار هل اختار 


ادارة اعمال - كلة التجارة -
ادارة المشروعات الهندسية - كلية الهندسة 



ارجو اقتراحاتكم - للافضل وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمود أحمد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يا مهندسين ليه بتبخلوا عليا بخبرتكم 
انا مشروع طرق وعاوز احول مشروع مساحه ارجوكم الافاده


----------



## محمود البكر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*طريق بريدة الدائرى*

من أجمل ما قمت بتنفيذه وهو الجزء الثالث من طريق بريدة الدائرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاريعكم متميزة وتستحق العرض

اخونا الفاضل م ابو بكر

نشكر لك موضوعك الرائع
الذي يجمع المشروعات التي عملنا بها جميعا
في موضوع واحد

واود اضافة موضوع عن احد مشروعاتي وهو بعنوان

أحب أعمالي إلى نفسي في حائل ( سماح سنتر ) . . . وكلهم أولادي . . تفضلوا الصور 
بالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75233

دمت بكل ود


----------



## ابو يسرى (22 يناير 2008)

الأخوة المشرفيين على المنتدى عندي صور لمشاريع قمت بالأشراف عليها و لكن للأسف لا اعرف كيفية رفعها و ادخالها علما بأنها المرة الأولى لي بالأشتراك بهذا الموضوع

ارجو منكم افادتي


----------



## ابو يسرى (22 يناير 2008)

*خزان علوي*

بعد عدة محاولات استطعت و الحمد للة ارفاق هذة الصور لخزان علوي نفذ تحت اشرافي في مدينة عدن باليمن ارجو ان تنال استحسانكم..


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ




ي الكريم


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يناير 2008)




----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (31 يناير 2008)

*مشروع مدرسة*

[CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/CENTER]


الزملاء الأحبة تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من اعمل بناء وتشطيب مدرسة عزون الأساسية المتوسطة في محافظة قلقيلية 
رغم كل الصعوبات والاغلاقات والمعيقات التي واجهتنا حيث بدء الطلاب ولله الحمد الدوام بها مع نهاية الفصل الماضي نهاية سنة 2007 وقد كانت مدرسة ممتازة من حيث الصميم والتنفيذ ومن حيث الإضافات التي تمت لها حيث أكملنا الرسومات الهادفة للأطفال على الجدران الداخلية وتم زرع أشجار دائمة الخضرة وكبيرة
أرجو ان تنال هذه المخططات المرفقة إعجابكم

وهذه المدرسة تابعة تشطيبها كمدير مشروع لها من مؤسسة الرؤيا العالمية والممول

أخوكم المهندس ياسر البوريني


----------



## بحيري (10 فبراير 2008)

كنت اتساءل هل قام احد بعمل مشروع في مادة تصميم منشات ري وذلك لأي منشأ ويكون له جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (10 فبراير 2008)

الي المهندس ابوبكر...........................جزيت الجنة 
لوتفضلت ممكن اي توضيح عن تمثيل الخزانات خاصة الدائريه علي الساب 
(احواض بمحطة معالجة الارضية مائله ومرتكزة علي التربه وبالوسط قمع (علي شكل مخروط )
تمثيل التربة اسفل الجزء المائل وعلاقتها بالحوائط
افيدوني حيث ان الساب ياتي بقيم غير منطقية


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (18 فبراير 2008)

ياريت المخططات الكاملة لمشروع كلية طب الاسنان لو سمحت


----------



## مهندسه دوت كوم (19 فبراير 2008)

نشكركم جميعا جزيل الشكر...في الحقيقه فكره عرض المشاريع اكتر من رائعه...وجزيتم جميعا الف خير


----------



## مهندسه دوت كوم (19 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الجميع افادتي بمشروع أنفاق ملحق بالرسومات ..لأنني حاولت البحث كثيرا بدون جدوى ...مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير*

100\100 الله يوفقكم يا مهندسينا


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

انا مبسوط من اسلوبكم في وصل المعلومة


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

انا مبسوط من اسلوبكم في وصل المعلومة


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

التصاميم المنفذه بنجاح مهمه جدا لنا جميعا


----------



## محمد الرصاص (25 فبراير 2008)

شكزا لهزا الموضوع الرأع


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

يا ريت مشروع الانفاق للاستفاده


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (25 فبراير 2008)

ومشاريع الري والصرف يا ريت برده


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2008)

I worked in many civil project like:-

*1. *Sundays Resort – Hotel & Aqua Park – Dead Sea – Jordan
The project consists of a mixed-use Hotel Five Stars and Aqua Park.
The work consist of infrastructure, Hotel .Restaurant, Entrance Building, Games Hall, Sewage Treatment Plant ,Filtration Plant, Parking Building, Land cape Area, Tanks, Lazy River, Wave Pools and Swimming Pools, Foundations on Gravel Compacted Piles.
The total area of the project of 20,000 m2 .
Cost of First Stage: 30 Million US$ – Three Contract Packages.

*2. **HALUL HARBOUR UPGRADE PHASE II – Halul - Qatar*
The Jetty is located in Halul Island of Qatar in Arab Gulf.
The work comprises the construction of a jetty 150 m long. The works include earthwork, backfilling of quarry run ,retaining wall from steel sheet piles, Pre-cast shells of beams and slabs, protection layer from rock and core-loc blocks , suspended slabs and tubular steel piles.
The contract values for the project 25 million US$.

*3. **Bairro Sonangol, Luanda Sul – ZR1. Luanda – Angola*
The project consists of a mixed-use community known as Bairro Sonangol, Luanda Sul – ZR1. 
The work consists of infrastructure, treatment plant, a commercial center containing schools, retail market, medical clinic, and recreational facilities, maintenance facilities and a residential area containing 214villas (Total area of the houses 82148 m2) single family residences, the project in final consist 450 villas. 
The contract values for the project for this stage 112.5 million US$. 

4. Repair to Container and RO-RO – Aqaba – Jordan. 
The scope of repairs covered the following Jetty elements: Front Cope Face, Pre-Cast Beams, Pile Muffs, Barrage Dolphin Suspended Slabs of about 18000 m2 including breakout of concrete surface to a min. depth of 20 cm, assessment, sand blast and epoxy coat the reinforcement steel and special Mix Design of Fluid Concrete and Shot- Crete. 
The repairs included all vertical sides, soffit of edges & Cope beams. 
Support works, forming & concreting within the splash zone. 
Refurbishment of the Jetty accessories including rubber fenders, timber fenders, safety ladders, bollards…etc. 
Cost: 4 Million US$ – One Contract Package.
5. Tannur Dam –Jordan. 
The dam is located in Wadi Al-Hasa-South of Karak and North of Tafila in the H.K.J.
The work comprises the construction of a dam 69-meter high retaining a reservoir of 16.9million cubic meter capacity. The works include earthworks, a roller compacted concrete dam (RCC) with integral stepped spillway, and drainage gallery with access shafts, access roads, electromechanical works related to the dam and building for resident staff. 
Cost: 31 Million US$ – One Contract Package.
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']6. [/font]Repair to the Industrial Jetty – Aqaba – Jordan.[FONT='Times New Roman','serif'] 
The scope of repairs covered the following Jetty elements: Deck slab of about 7500 m2 including breakout of concrete surface to a min. depth of 20 cm, assessment, sand blast and epoxy coat the reinforcement steel, concreting and applying protective surface coating (Nito Prime Zinc rich). 
The repairs included all vertical sides, soffit of edges & Cope beams. [/font]
The structural repairs of Barrage dolphins (6 nos.) including min. 20 cm breakout of top, and soffit concrete, replacement of reinforcement steel, support works, forming & concreting within the splash zone. Special mix designs used for repair materials. 
Refurbishment of the Jetty accessories including rubber fenders, timber fenders, safety ladders, bollards…etc. 
Cost: 2.0 Million US$ – One Contract Package.
7. Greater Aden Water Supply, Project 2nd Stage, Yemen. 
•Two Elevated Steel Tanks (28m height with capacity of 1000m3 & 17 m height with capacity of 2000 m3). 
•Transmission and Distribution Pipes (Ductile and Asbestos) for water with 2.3-km length. 
Cost: 4.8 million US$.
8. National Poultry Slaughterhouse, Qatraneh-Karak, Jordan. 
•Steel Structure Hangers; 18000m2, Built Area including Blast Tunnels & Deep Freezers, Cap. Of 3000m3 (3500 Ton). 
•Treatment Plant with a capacity of 800m3/day, which included five reinforced concrete circular tanks with a diameter range of (8.5m-42.0m) And total volume of 14000m3. 
•External Works: Asphalt Roads & Yards: Area of 14000m2. 
•Infrastructure woks: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and Electric cables. 
Cost: 22 million US$, 6 Contract Packages.
_Project No.1: Gymnasium Sport Project (Al-Hussein Sport Gm.) Applied Sciences University Amman-Jordan_. 
A steel structure project (70 x 80m) and the main frame span 70m.The project included: -Stadium of a capacity of 6000 audiences Yards for Basketball, Volleyball, Squash Court and Halls for Lectures. In addition to the civil works, the Electro-mechanical works were included and Infrastructure Services: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and electric cables. The total area for the project was 11500 m2. 
_Project No. 2: Library and Laboratories Buildings- Applied Sciences University._ 
Those buildings are multi-storey steel structure with a total area 12000m2. They included a main Library Hall in addition to Labs-halls and Ten Lecture halls with its supplementary need. The slabs were composite structure of deck slab with concrete topping. 
_Project No. 3: Iben Al-Haithem Hospital- Amman-Jordan._ 
The total area of the project was 6000m2; the project capacity was of 68 beds, five surgical rooms, laboratory sections, x-ray section. C.T. scanner and M.R.I. sections. Also it included a kitchen and laundry, in addition to decoration and Infrastructure Services: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and electric cables.

9. Project No. 1: School Project \Ministry of Education- Jordan. 
The total area of 5300 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
Project No. 2: Gas Turbine at Al-Risha-Jordan. 
The project was a joint venture between Haddadin Co. and Montaji Co. (Bulgarian Co.). The project consisted of Concrete Turbine base with a capacity of 40 M Watt, Transformer base, Cable lines, Natural Gas purification base, Electricity transfer tower and fuel steel tank with a capacity of 3000m3. 
Consultant: American “General – Electric Co.” 
Designer: HITACHI (JAPAN) Co. 
Cost Project: 1&2: 1 million US$& 6 million US$, 2 Contract Packages.
10. Project No. 1: Sheep Improvement Project, Mafraq- Jordan. 
Sheep improvement project was a comprehensive and complete project for improving; raising sheep, cheese and yogurt manufacturing, the project consists of the following sections: - 
a) Administrations store and vet building with area of 1500 m2. 
b) Five hangers, Silos, Water tanks, with a total area of 8000m2. 
c) Agricultural system includes open pool with a capacity of water 4500 m3, Sprinklers irrigation system with pumps and water Lines, the area covered 25000m2 of land. 
d) Factory of yogurt and cheese. 
Project No. 2: Boys School Project -Ministry of Education. 
The total area of 2400 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
Project No. 3: Boys School Project \Ministry of Education. 
The total area of 5300 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
Cost Project: 9 million US$.
Next time I can explain every project with some drawing and pictures.


----------



## مصطفى السعيد (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذه المخططات القيمة


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

مواضيع مفيدة


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

و شكرا على المجهوود الرائع


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (22 مارس 2008)

انا مراقب انشاءات واشرفت على تقريباً 12 مشروع 
نموذج مدارس ولعل من ابرز العقبات التى تواجه المهندس المشرف اوالمراقب المشرف التخطيط المبدئي للمشروع ومنها على سبيل المثال التشوين البرنامج الزمني بعض التعديلات التي تحتاج الى دراسة في المحاور الاعمدة الكمرات الارتفاعات ووووو يوجد لدي صور لاكن لا اعف بالضبط ارسالها وفي حالة الدراسة لارسال الصور سوف ارسلها انشاء الله


----------



## طيف الحارث (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تفيدونني بمخططات عن التكييف المركزي او موقع عربي اجد فية مثل هذة المخططات


----------



## mohamed elamir (12 أبريل 2008)

هل هناك مساجد جديدة تقوم بتنفيذها الأن أرجو إرسال البينات الخاصة بك ولك مني جزيل الشكر 
moh_elamir***********


----------



## مصطفى المطني (14 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المهندسة سميرة عبدالله اختصاص مدني
لقد وفقني الله لعمل برنامج عربي يقوم بتوزيع الهوردي على المسقط بسرعة وسهولة ويحسب بنفس الوقت عدد البلوكات وحجم البيتون الصافي كما يساعد في تحديد السماكة الاولية للبلاطة وفق اشتراطات الكود السوري كما ويساعد في اختيار البلوكة المناسبة بالتفاعل مع برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## خضر سالم (16 أبريل 2008)

يا جماعة اذا وجد عندكم تصميم لروضة أطفال بمساحة 400 متر مربع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elamir (17 أبريل 2008)

*هذه مشاريع قمنا بتنفيذها ( إضاءة )*

*[FONT=&quot]سابقة الأعمال الخاصة بالمشاريع التي قمنا بتنفيذها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً : أعمال المصنع داخـــل جمهورية مصر العربية : -[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مـــوقــــع العمـــــل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكـــــان[/FONT]*​ *1.*​ *[FONT=&quot]أست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]راحة الرئ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ــ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شـرم الشيـخ[/FONT]*​ *2.*​ *[FONT=&quot]أست[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]راحة الرئـاسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغـردقـة[/FONT]*​ *3.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق انتركونتننتال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغردقة[/FONT]*​ *4.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق سفيـــر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغردقة[/FONT]*​ *5.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق موفنبيـك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الغردقة[/FONT]*​ *6.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فندق مريـديـان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دهــب [/FONT]*​ *7.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق رينسـانس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإسكندرية[/FONT]*​ *8.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قـرية وفنـدق ميارابل ـ الغرقانة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرم الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *9.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قـرية وفنـدق مريليا كورال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرم الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *10.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق دار الإشـارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *11.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق دار الهيئة الهندسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *12.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق وقرية جرين سدر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البحر الأحمر[/FONT]*​ *13.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق دار الدفاع الجوي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *14.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق وقرية السليمانية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طريق الإسكندرية[/FONT]*​ *15.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق دار المركبـات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *16.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق وقـرية دهب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرم الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *17.*​ *[FONT=&quot]دار الامداد و التموين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهرة [/FONT]*​ *18.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق نادي الشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *19.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنــدق الماظـة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرسى مطروح[/FONT]*​ *20.*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنـدق توشيبا العربي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنها[/FONT]*​ *21.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الضيافة ـ وزارة الخارجية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *22.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني جامعة الدول العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *23.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاعة المؤتمرات ـ أكاديمية الشرطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *24.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطـار أسوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسوان[/FONT]*​ *25.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز البولنج الدولي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *26.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز المؤتمرات ـ وزارة الخارجية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *27.*​ *[FONT=&quot]إدارة الإستثمار ـ بنك مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهندسين[/FONT]*​ *28.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مديرية الأمن ـ بورسعيد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بور سعيد[/FONT]*​ *29.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مستشفي أسوان العسكري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسوان[/FONT]*​ *30.*​ *[FONT=&quot]المستشفي المصري الأمريكي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *31.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مستشفي التأمين الصحي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسوان[/FONT]*​ *32.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مستشفي جامعة عين شمس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *33.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مستشفي الدعاة الأزهري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *34.*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلية العلــوم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإسكندرية[/FONT]*​ *35.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني أمن الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدينة نصر[/FONT]*​ *36.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني نقابة المهندسين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *37.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاعة الاجتماعات الكبري ـ الحزب الوطني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *38.*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاعة إجتماعات ـ مجلس الشورى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *39.*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقـابة الصحفيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *40.*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلية الهندسة ـ جامعة القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجيزة[/FONT]*​ *41.*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلية الهندسة ـ جامعة عين شمس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *42.*​ *[FONT=&quot]النساجون الشرقيون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *43.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني شركة المقاولون العرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *44.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز البحوث ـ شركة آمون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهرة[/FONT]*​ *45.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز البحوث ـ مجلس الوزراء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجيزة[/FONT]*​ *46.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني نظم المعلومات ـ مرفق المياه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *47.*​ *[FONT=&quot]حدائق أكتوبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *48.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع بـورت غالب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرسى علم[/FONT]*​ *49.*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبني المسلمي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزقازيق[/FONT]*​ *50.*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنك فيصل الاسلامى (فرع السيدة زينب)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *51.*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنك مصر المقر الرئيسـي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *52.*​ *[FONT=&quot]استـراحة المحـافظة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المنيــا[/FONT]*​ *53.*​ *[FONT=&quot]المتحف الفن الاسلامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القاهرة [/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]المساجد التي قام المصنع بتنفيذها : -[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مـــوقــــع العمـــــــــل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكـــان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد السلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شرم الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد الكبير بالناصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلــة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد عثمان بن عفان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الناصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الرحمن بالمطرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجـد الحنف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلــة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وثر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلــة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع مسجد ودار الحصرى الدينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدينة 6 أكتوبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دار مناسبات مسجد عمر مكرم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القــاهرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ـ العباسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساجد مدينة الرح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد الكبير [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بأ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نشاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشـرقيـة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد جامعة الزقازيق[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الـزقـازيـق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]14[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مساجد عائلة علام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]15[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد نورى خطاب بمدينة نصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القـاهــرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]16[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد سيد الشهداء حمزة عبد المطلب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السـويـس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]17[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد ألكبي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دميــاط الجديدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]18[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد المنت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]زه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإسكندرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]19[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد عائلة أبو حشيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بور سعيد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]20[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد السيدة فاطمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التجمع الخامس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]22[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجـد الغـريب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالسـويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]23[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الشحرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]24[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز إبراهيم نافع الإسلامي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]25[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد عاشور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]26[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الاعتصام بالرحمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التجمع الخامس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]27[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد الصديق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطريق الدائرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]28[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد حسن كامل الملطاوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طريق الاتوستراد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]29[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد انوار الكريم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المرج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]30[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد المائدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشروق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]31[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسجد السلوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشروق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انياً : أعمال المصنع خــــارج جمهورية مصر العربية :*-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مـــوقــــع العمـــــــــل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكــــــان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الرئــاس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زيمبــابوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السفارة المصرية ـ باكو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دولة روسيـا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السفارة المصرية ـ نيوقوسيا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قبرص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القنصـلية المصـرية ـ جدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السفــارة المصــرية ـ الخرطوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السـودان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز مساعد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرنســا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز مساعد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيــروت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز مساعد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جـــدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصور الشيخ زايد آل نهيان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإمـارات ( أبو ظبى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصور الشيخ زايد آل نهيان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإمـارات ( العيـن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصر الشيخ عبد الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإمــارات ( أم القوين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصور عائلـة ميـرا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قصور عائلة باقبص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكتب الشيخ سعود الخليلي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]14[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع وحدات سكنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجزائـر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]15[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع فيلات سكنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السودان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]16[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع سوق مطرح ـ مسقط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلطنة عمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]17[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد الكبي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اليم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ـ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]18[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد الكبير ـ الخرج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المملكة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]19[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسجد الكبير ـ بيروت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لبنان[/FONT]*​


----------



## جرموزي (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين لكن اريد مشروع تصميم لدوووور سكنيــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (24 أبريل 2008)

الحقيقه ... موضوع مميز ..


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (4 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل في مجال مشاريع الاسمنت
وشاركت في تنفيذ مصنع اسمنت في مصر سابقا
وحاليا اعمل في تنفيذ المصنع التاني في دوله عربيه 
واليكم بعض الصور للمشروعين
أخوكم مهندس أبومؤمن
:1:


----------



## سعدمولودصعب (12 مايو 2008)

قمت بتنفيذ مجموعه ومن القصور الرئاسيه وصالات استقبال للضيوف في العراق


----------



## غديرأحمدسالم (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين تزويدنا بمشاريع تزويد بمياه الشرب مصممة ببرنامج (watercad)
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عبد (14 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير ونريد المزيد من المشاريع اللي تفيد


----------



## akhalil (21 مايو 2008)

Here is a link to my projects which I participated in their structural design, there are a lots of projects which I did in Abu Dhabi I will add it soon
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?page=1&aid=22101&id=583543001


----------



## باسل عباس (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## هادى كناريا (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وندعو الله عزوجل ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد بن بوزيد (16 يونيو 2008)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## الغندوور (30 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## البهيشي (1 يوليو 2008)

مشاريع جبارة والله يعطيكم العافية وإلى الأمام 
اريدكم تفيدونني في الأسقف للإنشاء صالة 
رياضية وأنواعها ولكم مني جزيل لشكر...........


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ماشاء الله
الله يزيدكم من علمه ونعيمه 
وأنا أتشرف بأن يكون أول رد لي على موضوع كهذا وألف شكر


----------



## رعد الخالدي (8 يوليو 2008)

Shukraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## rasul (8 يوليو 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## سحووره الأموره (22 يوليو 2008)

الله ينور واشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

للمرة الأولي التي انتبه لهذا الرابط بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا 
موضوع مفيد يستحق سوبر تقييم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> للمرة الأولي التي انتبه لهذا الرابط بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
> موضوع مفيد يستحق سوبر تقييم


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع والذي كان سابقا من ضمن المواضيع المثبته في المنتدى.
وكنت قد قمدمت هذه المشاركة في بداية انضمامي للمنتدى
Now I'm working as project manager for big project in Amman

. Hotel & Aqua Park – Dead Sea – Jordan
The project consists of a mixed-use Hotel Five Stars and Aqua Park.
The work consist of infrastructure, Hotel .Restaurant, Entrance Building, Games Hall, Sewage Treatment Plant ,Filtration Plant, Parking Building, Land cape Area, Tanks, Lazy River, Wave Pools and Swimming Pools, Foundations on Gravel Compacted Piles.
.

*2. Area* Jetty in Arab Gulf.
The work comprises the construction of a jetty 150 m long. The works include earthwork, backfilling of quarry run ,retaining wall from steel sheet piles, Pre-cast shells of beams and slabs, protection layer from rock and core-loc blocks , suspended slabs and tubular steel piles.

*3.*Big project in Luanda Sul - Angola– . 
The work consists of infrastructure, treatment plant, a commercial center containing schools, retail market, medical clinic, and recreational facilities, maintenance facilities and a residential area containing 214villas (Total area of the houses 82148 m2) single family residences, the project in final consist 450 villas. 


4. Repair to Container and RO-RO – Aqaba – Jordan. 
The scope of repairs covered the following Jetty elements: Front Cope Face, Pre-Cast Beams, Pile Muffs, Barrage Dolphin Suspended Slabs of about 18000 m2 including breakout of concrete surface to a min. depth of 20 cm, assessment, sand blast and epoxy coat the reinforcement steel and special Mix Design of Fluid Concrete and Shot- Crete. 
The repairs included all vertical sides, soffit of edges & Cope beams. 
Support works, forming & concreting within the splash zone. 
Refurbishment of the Jetty accessories including rubber fenders, timber fenders, safety ladders, bollards…etc. 
.
5. Tannur Dam –Jordan. 
The work comprises the construction of a dam 69-meter high retaining a reservoir of 16.9million cubic meter capacity. The works include earthworks, a roller compacted concrete dam (RCC) with integral stepped spillway, and drainage gallery with access shafts, access roads, electromechanical works related to the dam and building for resident staff. 
.
Repair to Industrial Jetty– Aqaba – Jordan. 
The scope of repairs covered the following Jetty elements: Deck slab of about 7500 m2 including breakout of concrete surface to a min. depth of 20 cm, assessment, sand blast and epoxy coat the reinforcement steel, concreting and applying protective surface coating (Nito Prime Zinc rich). 
The repairs included all vertical sides, soffit of edges & Cope beams. . 

7. Greater Aden Water Supply, in Yemen. 
•Two Elevated Steel Tanks (28m height with capacity of 1000m3 & 17 m height with capacity of 2000 m3). 
•Transmission and Distribution Pipes (Ductile and Asbestos) for water with 2.3-km length. 
. 
National Poultry Slaughterhouse in Jordan. 
•Steel Structure Hangers; 18000m2, Built Area including Blast Tunnels & Deep Freezers, Cap. Of 3000m3 (3500 Ton). 
•Treatment Plant with a capacity of 800m3/day, which included five reinforced concrete circular tanks with a diameter range of (8.5m-42.0m) And total volume of 14000m3. 
•External Works: Asphalt Roads & Yards: Area of 14000m2. 
•Infrastructure woks: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and Electric cables. 
.
_Project No.1: Gymnasium Sport Project in Applied Sciences University Amman-Jordan_. 
A steel structure project (70 x 80m) and the main frame span 70m.The project included: -Stadium of a capacity of 6000 audiences Yards for Basketball, Volleyball, Squash Court and Halls for Lectures. In addition to the civil works, the Electro-mechanical works were included and Infrastructure Services: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and electric cables. . 
_Project No. 2: Library and Laboratories Buildings- Applied Sciences University._ 
Those buildings are multi-storey steel structure with a total area 12000m2. They included a main Library Hall in addition to Labs-halls and Ten Lecture halls with its supplementary need. The slabs were composite structure of deck slab with concrete topping. 
_Project No. 3: Iben Al-Haithem Hospital- Amman-Jordan._ 
The total area of the project was 6000m2; the project capacity was of 68 beds, five surgical rooms, laboratory sections, x-ray section. C.T. scanner and M.R.I. sections. Also it included a kitchen and laundry, in addition to decoration and Infrastructure Services: Storm water and sanitary drainage system and electric cables.

9. Project No. 1: School Project \Ministry of Education- Jordan. 
The total area of 5300 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
Project No. 2: Gas Turbine at Al-Risha-Jordan. 
The project was a joint venture between Haddadin Co. and Montaji Co. (Bulgarian Co.). The project consisted of Concrete Turbine base with a capacity of 40 M Watt, Transformer base, Cable lines, Natural Gas purification base, Electricity transfer tower and fuel steel tank with a capacity of 3000m3
. 
10. Project No. 1: Sheep Improvement Project,in - Jordan. 
Sheep improvement project was a comprehensive and complete project for improving; raising sheep, cheese and yogurt manufacturing, the project consists of the following sections: - 
a) Administrations store and vet building with area of 1500 m2. 
b) Five hangers, Silos, Water tanks, with a total area of 8000m2. 
c) Agricultural system includes open pool with a capacity of water 4500 m3, Sprinklers irrigation system with pumps and water Lines, the area covered 25000m2 of land. 
d) Factory of yogurt and cheese. 
Project No. 2: Boys School Project -Ministry of Education. 
The total area of 2400 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
Project No. 3: Boys School Project \Ministry of Education. 
The total area of 5300 m2. The project covered the infrastructure services, and external works with the boundary walls. 
​


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (24 يونيو 2010)

Barak allah feek


----------



## سليم الغمرى (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تفيدونني بمخططات عن التكييف المركزي او موقع عربي اجد فية مثل هذة المخططات


----------



## marshal111 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

للتذكير ارجو ان تصبح المواضيع بمثل هذه العظمة


----------



## مهندس سامى2010 (16 يناير 2012)

اولا شكرااااااااااا جدااااااااا
خير الناس انفعهم للناس
لو ممكن النوته الحسابيه calculation sheets 
وملفات التصميم الاكسل ان وجدت حتى تكون الفائده 100% وشكرااااا جداااااا


----------

